# Driving directions while visiting Lake Chapala



## no more snow (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi everyone! We will be visiting the Lake Chapala area in March and while we are there we would like to rent a car and drive down to the area of Oaxaca to spend a couple of days sightseeing and enjoying the beaches. I realize Google could help, however, I'm hoping that some of you that know the areas might give us a few pointers on best routes/stops/places to stay. Any suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Car rentals look good, until you get to the added cost of insurance and the other 'liabilities' that you will be responsible for. 
You might want to look into taking a bus, or even flying, followed by hiring a taxi or van tour for local sightseeing. The latter two choices are easily accomplished in Mexico with local hotels, travel agencies or right at the local taxi stand.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's the link to "rutas punto a punto" that will tell you how to get there:
Rutas Punto a Punto

It says it's 1000 km and takes 9 1/2 hours. Make sure you take that Puebla bypass to get around Mexico City or you will increase your time factor by a couple hours!

I'd second rvgringo's suggestion of considering a bus trip. It's a fairly painless and low stress way to get around Mexico. When I went to Oaxaca from Guanajuato I went by bus and used buses, combis and an occasional taxi to get around Oaxaca and the surrounding pueblos with their wonderful arts and crafts. It was easier than driving and, for one person, far cheaper. For two people the price will be double by bus but when you add all the rental costs it may still be cheaper and definitely less complicated.


----------



## no more snow (Feb 5, 2012)

I never even considered taking a bus trip. Much better idea - no stress and no yelling at the driver while I'm trying to read the maps! I will check with our hotel for what is available. Thank you both for those replies and circle110, thank you for the link. Wonderful tool!


----------

